# MECA 2X SQ Aug 19 @ Soundscape Car Audio in Carrollton Tx



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

For all of you in the TX/OK/LA region looking for MECA points to qualify for Finals here is a chance at some easy 2X points.

MECA SQ ONLY.
Not a Red River Shootout points show
$20 entry for MECA members
$25 for non Members.

If you have any questions let me know.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

BUMP for Saturday


----------

